# Freshwater, Brisbane, Wednesday????



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

What are my options at the moment? I want to try somewhere new. I have Wednesday off work and I am keen for a fish for some bass. Any good reports heard lately????


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Somerset. Launch from the spit, head up the dam, schooling there.

Steven M had a great session there a few weeks ago in his stinky, 12 bass and two yella's. Oh and somerset bass should range from 40 - 60 cm.

Cheers


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hinze has been fishing well but size is between 32cm to 37cm so not huge ones.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Never fished Somerset, might be a goer. I'll have to look up how to get there. Still haven't made up my mind where yet.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah might head to Somerset just follow the road past the turn off to the yacht club, looks easy. I am guessing the turn off to the spit is signposted. Do I need to pay at any boomgates or anything to launch at the spit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Mate

The spit is one of the turns to the right after you past the dam wall it is sign posted, I think there is some foundations to some old buildings on your left and the turn to the spit is shortly after. Its on a slight bend to the left, just watch it. An SIP is needed but as you are a yaker its free to launch and use the dam, if you were in a boat you would need a boating permit.

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Any idea on where to look up what the winds are doing at Somerset, don't want to make the trip out there only to turn around and drive back again because the wind is blowing a gale.


----------

